# What If LOTR people had theme songs



## Tinuvien21 (Mar 21, 2003)

My friend and I made up theme songs for some of the characters.(it's kind of corny, but oh, well.)

Gimli- "Heigh Ho!" (from snow white)
Gandalf- "Do You Believe In Magic?"
Orcs- U-G-L-Y (you ain't got no allaby, you ugly)
Saruman- "What's New Saruman?' (What's New Pussycat?)
Hobbits- "Munchkin Land" (from Wizard of Oz)
Wormtongue-"I'm Mr. Lonely"(Bobby Vinton)
The One Ring-"I'm the Only One" (Tigger's Song)

We didn't think of alot, but if you think of more just add them to the message.


----------



## Hadhafang (Mar 21, 2003)

Sauron: I still haven't found what I'm looking for. (U2, The Joshua Tree)


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Mar 21, 2003)

that's a good one! (i didn't think of that)


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 23, 2003)

The Trolls -"Don't let the Sun Go Down on Me" by Elton John

Legolas (in the movie) -"Skater Boy" by Avril Lavigne

Gimli (in the movie) -"Keep on Running" -Can't remember who sang that!

Eowyn -"Just a girl" by No Doubt

Frodo Baggins -"Basket Case" by Green Day

Aragorn -"If I was a rich man" 

Celeborn -"Mr Cellophane" from Chicago







I could do this all day!


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 23, 2003)

Sauron: Disturbed - 'Darkness'
Éomer (+ his _eothéod_): Ivor Cutler - 'Go and Sit Upon the Grass'
Frodo (under influence of the Ring): Avril Lavigne - 'Losing Grip'
Bilbo (in 'the Hobbit'): Iron Maiden - Weekend Warrior

 btw I'm a big fan of Disturbed, Avril Lavigne and (if you've heard of him) Ivor Cutler.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 24, 2003)

"Oh crumbs you fool!" ;D

Sauron - Evil (Dr.Evils song from Austin Powers)

Eowyn - Like A Virgin (Madonna)

Gollum - Allways look on the Bright side of life (Monty Python)

Arwen - Once in a lifetime (Texas)

Boromir - Don't cry for me Argentina (From Evita)

Galadriel - Devil in Disguise (elvis)

When the humans defeat sauron - We Are The Champions (Queen)

Rohirrim - We Will Rock You (Queen)


I'll write more if I can think of something.


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 24, 2003)

Theoden -Everybody's Talking at Me by Harry Niellson/Beautiful South 

Bilbo -Because I Got High by Afroman

Elrond -I will Survive by Gloria Gaynor (quite literally he's immortal!)

Sam GAmgee -I Will Follow Him on the Sister act Soundtrack

Glorfindel -I am the Resurrection by the Stone Roses

Saruman -Autophilia by The Bluetones

Grima Wormtongue -Charmless Man by Blur


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 26, 2003)

LOL! These are great, guys! Keep 'em comin...


----------



## argonathaniel (Mar 27, 2003)

gollum - misty mountain hop by led zepelin
galadriel - stairway to heaven by led zepelin
orcs during ent's attack - flood by jars of clay
gwahir - wind beneath my wings by bette midler
frodo and sam - you're my best friend by queen
arwen - who wants to live forever by queen
legolas - hey man nice shot by filter
balrog - light my fire by the doors
gimli - anything by rob zombie


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 28, 2003)

*Sam, Merry, Pippen, & Frodo (before they take off on the Fellowship) - *That's What Friends Are For * by Stevie Wonder, and a few others whose names escape me at the momment. 

*Arwen - "Holding out for a Hero" by Bonnie Tyler, Footloose soundtrack

*Gollum - "Me, myself, & I" by De La Soul 

Can you tell I'm a child of the 80's...


----------



## Aulë (Mar 28, 2003)

Saruman: Alien Ant Farm - Smooth Criminal
Aragorn: Rage Against The Machine - Take The Power Back
Durin's Bane: The Prodigy - Firestarter
Uglúk: Basement Jaxx - Where's Your Head At?
Galadriel: Tal Bachman - She's So High
Arwen: U2 - The Sweetest Thing
Witch King: Will Smith - Girls Ain't Nothing But Trouble (referring to Eowyn)
Gollum: Scooter - How Much Is The Fish
Sauron: Rammstein - Du Haust
Gandalf: Audioslave - Your Savior
Grima Wormtongue: The Prodigy - What Evil Lurks In The Hearts Of Men
Pippin & Merry: Madness - House Of Fun
Gimli & Legolas at Helm's Deep: Blur - Song 2


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 28, 2003)

Aragorn: 'Weathered' - Creed
Boromir: 'One Last Breath'  - Creed
Gandalf: 'My Sacrifice' - Creed 
That's all I could think of right now...


----------



## tookish-girl (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pippin Took _
> *
> Pippin & Merry: Madness - House Of Fun
> *



Baggy Trousers, surely!


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 29, 2003)

Pippin-'Complicated'-Avril
Eowyn-'Girls Just Wanna Have Fun'-Cindy Lauper
Legolas-'The Urge To Herbal'-From the herbal esscences commercials
Aragorn-'You Gotta Fight For Four Your Right To Paaaaarrrrtttyyyy'(I'm not to sure about the title but thats the song!)-Beastie Boys
Elrond-'Don't Worry Be Happy'

Thats all I have for now!


----------



## Novuriel (Mar 30, 2003)

The Fellowship - Holy Grail, Hunters and Collectors.
That's all I can think of!?!? I hate it how when you're trying to think of a wide range of songs or books or TV shows, and you keep going back to the first song you thought of.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 30, 2003)

I love that song, in fact it's my favourite, but how does that have anything to do with the Fellowship?
In the song, they're trying to _find_ the Holy Grail, but the Fellowship are trying to _get rid of_ the One Ring....


----------



## argonathaniel (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Aragorn: 'Weathered' - Creed
> Boromir: 'One Last Breath'  - Creed
> Gandalf: 'My Sacrifice' - Creed
> That's all I could think of right now... *



hey, a fellow creed fan  

other creed songs for lotr...

the elves - never die
frodo ang sam - stand here with me
"spies of saruman scene" - hide
eowyn - sister


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Mar 31, 2003)

You asked for it!

eh? You didn't?

Doesn't matter because here are:

More theme songs!

(everytime that Eowyn begins to fantasise about Aragorn): Can't touch this - Mc Hammer

Sauron - Spirit in the sky - I can't remember who.

Shadowfax - High ho silver lightning

Mordor - All along the watchtower - Jimmi Hendrix

Galadriel - R.E.S.P.E.C.T - Aretha franklin

Rohirrim - Rawhide -Blues Brothers

And there's more to come.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *Baggy Trousers, surely! *



Hehe, I just heard that song for the first time, and now understand what you were talking about 

Yes- definately


----------



## Turin (Sep 5, 2003)

Boromir: Headstrong by Trapt
Aragorn: I aint never scared by Bonecrusher

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## Aulë (Sep 5, 2003)

For some reason I think that 'Bitter Sweet Symphony' by 'The Verve' would suit Aragorn.

Any Dwarf: 'Immigrant Song' by "Led Zeppelin'


----------



## Thuringwethil (Sep 21, 2003)

Balrog: "Great Balls of Fire" (Little Richard, maybe)
Palantir: "Look to your Orb for the Warning" (Monster Magnet)
Beregond (at Morannon): "Clubbed to Death" (Rob D)
Drums in the Deep: "Mr Tambourine Man" (Bob Dylan)
Grond: "Knockin' on Heavens Door" (Bob Dylan)


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Jan 12, 2004)

Legolas- "Love Potion Number 9"
Bilbo- (At his Birthday party.)"It's My Party and I'll Cry if I Want To."
Hobbits-"The Part Bone's Connected to the Drinkin' Bone."
Frodo- "So Send the Pain Below."
Treebeard-"All the Colors of the Wind"


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Jan 13, 2004)

Haha! you guys are funny !
Sam : Wake Me Up ( Before you Go Go ) by Wham !
Saruman : Ebony and Ivory by Paul Mccartney and Stevie Wonder
Denethor : What's Love Got To Do With it- Tina Turner
Orcs: Maneater by Daryl Hall
Legolas : I'm Too Sexy- Right Said Fred
Arwen : Material girl by Madonna
Sauron : Everybody Wants to Rule the World- Tears For Fears
Gimli : We Built This City - Starship
Frodo- Invisible Touch- Genesis
Grima: Bad- Michael Jackson
Frodo, Sam, Gollum : Step by Step: New Kids On the Block
Aragorn : We Are the Champions by Queen
Boromir : Saturday's Alright For Fighting by Elton John
Denethor : I'm Going Slightly Mad- Queen


----------



## arisen pheonix (Jan 13, 2004)

boromir-choking on a dream by american tradegy (when he realizes his ambitions bring him down)

had one for aragorn but i dont remember what its called


----------



## Elwen of Gondor (Jan 22, 2004)

For the Battle of Pelennor Fields/Siege of Gondor--"The Battle of Evermore" by Led Zeppelin. 
For Frodo and Sam--"Let Go" by 12 Stones(I'm not a fan but the song fits)
For Eowyn--"Secret Garden" by Bruce Springsteen


----------



## jejeje (Feb 19, 2004)

Sam - "Stand by your man"
Any troll, really - "Like a stone"- Audioslave
Elrond- "Family affair"- Mary j Blige
Shadowfax- "Ernie (he drove the fastest milk cart in the west)"- Benny Hill
Merry- "Lost on yer merry way" - Grandaddy
The ringwraiths- "fell on black days"- Soundgarden
Sauron (or the ring)- "Ring of fire" - Johnny Cash


----------



## Ireth Telrúnya (Feb 19, 2004)

hehee  what songs you have found!!!
I started to think this and think that I found a perfect song for Arwen
Suil A Ruin (sung exactly as in the Lord of the DANCE CD..) 
though it's not in Sindarin..

Suil A Ruin

I wish I were on yonder hill
`Tis there I'd sit and cry my fill
Till every tear would turn a mill
Is go dte tu mo mhuirnin slan

(refrain):
Suil, suil, suil a ruin
Suil go sochair agus siuil go ciuin
Suil go doras agus ealaigh liom
Is go dte tu mo mhuirnin slan

I'll sell my rock, I'll sell my reel
I'll sell my only spinning wheel
And buy my love A SWORD OF STEEL
Is go dte tu mo mhuirnin slan

(refrain):
I wish, I wish, I wish in vain
I wish I had my heart again
And vainly think I'd not complain
Is go dte tu mo mhuirnin slan

Repeat refrain x 2


----------



## Captain (Feb 21, 2004)

There are a lot of Led Zeppelin fans. This is great!

The Fellowship after leaving Rivendell: Ramble On by Led Zeppelin
The Fellowship after the War of the Ring: Bring it on Home by Led Zeppelin
The Nazgul after their return from being swept away by Bruinen: Back in Black by AC/DC
Gollum: Over the Hills and Far Away by Led Zeppelin
The surviving Numenoreans after the Downfall: Immigrant Song by Led Zeppelin
Cirdan: Down by the Seaside by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Manwe (Feb 21, 2004)

Gimli (or any other dwarf)-'Hall of the Mountain King' by Grieg (classical music)
Sam to Frodo-'Lean on Me' by Bill Withers
When Eowyn is marching to Gondor-'I am Woman' by Helen Reddy
And if we can change a word
Smeagol-'Smeagol Rock (Eagle Rock)' by Daddy Cool


----------



## Captain (Feb 25, 2004)

Iluvatar: The Song Remains the Same by Led Zeppelin


----------



## Sôval Phârë (Mar 2, 2004)

Eowyn - "Girl" by Tori Amos
Frodo - "How to Disappear Completely" by Radiohead
Sam - "Friends" by Led Zeppelin
Radagast the Brown - "I Like Birds" by Eels


----------

